Ask HN: Podcasts that have changed your life? - joeblas
======
apotatopot
I've been recording something each week that I release to complete strangers
in other countries, but don't make that much money for. It is a fun hobby my
wife and I do together and with friends, though. I'd say it forces us to sit
and talk once a week, which is really cool and provides an outlet for whatever
we're thinking about, since we don't have a structure/format. Just realized
this wasn't "how has podcasting changed your life". Sorry.

[https://accidentallyfasting.com/](https://accidentallyfasting.com/)

